# Probleme mit Hotelmodus



## PeterBum (21. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

 

ich wurde von einem befreundeten Hotelbesitzer beauftragt, mich um seine Fernseher zu kümmern, da viele Gäste die Senderlisten verstellen/löschen/überschreiben usw.

Bislang konnte ich alle Senderlisten wiederherstellen, indem ich von einem funktionierenden Fernseher die Senderliste im Hotelmodus auf einen USB-Stick zog und die kopierte Senderliste im Hotelmodus auf das zu reparierende Gerät überspielte.

Inzwischen ist die Senderliste aber nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand, so dass ich eine neue Senderliste erstellte, um diese dann auf einen USB-Stick zu ziehen und auf die anderen Fernseher zu überspielen.

 

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Die neue Senderliste lässt sich auf den USB-Stick ziehen (im Hotelmodus wird "Success" angezeigt), kann aber nicht auf den nächsten Fernseher übertragen werden. Nach dem (fehlschlagenden) Übertragungsvorgang schaltet sich der Fernseher aus und beim Einschalten des Geräts wird "Senderliste leer" angezeigt.

 

Bei den Fernsehern handelt es sich um inzwischen nicht mehr produzierte Orion-Geräte in verschiedensten Größen und Modellen. Alle liefen bislang erfolgreich über den gleichen Hotel-Modus.

 

In der Hoffnung auf jemanden mit einer guten Idee verbleibe ich mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------



## ZAM (21. November 2017)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee - aber sobald hier der erste Marketing-Link kommt, ist der Thread so schnell weg, wie Eis im Kindergarten.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. November 2017)

mal auf der herstellerseite die frage schon gestellt? gibt da ein kontaktformular.


----------

